# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ورودي هاي تهران شمال

## Kimzi

ك تهران شمال ورودي ٩٥هست ؟ 
اگه اره چه رشته اي؟ :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## 2013films

شما ثبت نام اینترنتی تو دانشگاه تهران شمال انجام دادی ؟

----------


## Kimzi

نه هنوز فقط نتايج و ديدم كه قبول بودم

----------


## 2013films

خوب برای شروع قبل از مراجعه حضوری به دانشگاه باید وارد سامانه دانشگاه بشید و ثبت نام اینترنتی و تشکیل پرونده رو انجام بدید 

بررسی کنید ببینید میتونید وارد سیستم بشید یا با مشکل مواجه میشید ، خیلی ها در ورود به سایت دانشگاه مورد نظرشون با مشکل مواجه شدن

شما هم بررسی بفرمایید

از لینک زیر استفاده نمایید :

دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي | سيستم اطلاع رساني و ثبت نام

----------


## Kimzi

واااي ممنون 
شمام تهران شمالين؟

----------


## 2013films

نخیر - 2 از تا از دوستان بنده هستن ، در ورود به سایت دانشگاه واحد تهران شمال و تشکیل پرونده اینترنتی مشکل داشتن 

شما به راحتی وارد سامانه شدید ؟

----------


## Kimzi

بله ولي مداركم كامل نبود

----------


## Kimzi

نبووووود؟؟؟

----------

